# Canary Islands



## sue-smiley (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi

Could anyone direct me to the right forum. Specifically on the Canary Islands

Thank you


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sue-smiley said:


> Hi
> 
> Could anyone direct me to the right forum. Specifically on the Canary Islands
> 
> Thank you


:welcome:
We don't have a separate sub-forum for the Canaries, if that's what you mean.
We do have some members who live on various of the islands though. 
Are you thinking of moving there?


----------



## sue-smiley (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi 

Yes hopefully within the next 6 months fingers crossed


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

Tenerife Forum this one is for Tenerife.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I reside on the island of El Hierro, and have done for many years. There are other forums for the Canaries, however, apart from the previous mentioned, Tenerife Forum, I haven't found a busy one yet.

Photos of where we live below

Hepa


----------



## sue-smiley (Jan 31, 2014)

Hepa said:


> I reside on the island of El Hierro, and have done for many years. There are other forums for the Canaries, however, apart from the previous mentioned, Tenerife Forum, I haven't found a busy one yet.
> 
> Photos of where we live below
> 
> Hepa


Hi Hepa

Such lovely pics 

We are torn between Lanzarote or Fuerteventura. I love Lanzarote but do not know too much about Fuerteventura apart from books and a very short visit.

We plant to come out in May to have a good look around. We have always said to set your mind set that you are not in holiday but it will be your home. 

I have seen Miguels very useful site.

Thanks


----------



## sue-smiley (Jan 31, 2014)

maxd said:


> Tenerife Forum this one is for Tenerife.


Than you


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

sue-smiley said:


> Hi Hepa
> 
> Such lovely pics
> 
> ...



I can't comment much on the eastern isles, apart from Gran Canaria which I love and was initially my first choice, having first visited in 1962. Perhaps you should rent first, then visit the others. We often visit Gran Canaria and Tenerife and are hoping to spend time in Lanzarote.

All the islands have airports, and once you are officially residents, you can get a huge discount on air fares within the whole of Spain.


----------



## sue-smiley (Jan 31, 2014)

Hepa said:


> I can't comment much on the eastern isles, apart from Gran Canaria which I love and was initially my first choice, having first visited in 1962. Perhaps you should rent first, then visit the others. We often visit Gran Canaria and Tenerife and are hoping to spend time in Lanzarote.
> 
> All the islands have airports, and once you are officially residents, you can get a huge discount on air fares within the whole of Spain.


Thank you x


----------



## ANNIE100 (Oct 3, 2013)

My partner is Canarian and we have a house in Gran Canaria. I will be moving within the next six months. If you need any info on Gran Canaria please email me xx


----------



## sue-smiley (Jan 31, 2014)

ANNIE100 said:


> My partner is Canarian and we have a house in Gran Canaria. I will be moving within the next six months. If you need any info on Gran Canaria please email me xx


Thanks so much x


----------



## tammy1202 (Apr 6, 2014)

Lanzarote and Fuerteventura are both nice islands. Fuerteventura has amazing beaches; long, unspoilt, white sand, clear blue water and yet few crowds. The island is mainly made up of small towns and so is quieter than Lanzarote. 
Lanzarote is livelier and more diverse so I guess it really depends on what you're looking for!
Hope you have a lovely trip!


----------

